# Hey gang



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi guys,

Looks like a fun community. Looking forward to make new friends that share mutual interest.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi Tom. Coolest gang you’ll ever find! Cool of you to join!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 24, 2021)

Tommy_Lincoln said:


> Hi guys,
> Looks like a fun community. Looking forward to make new friends that share mutual interest.


Good to have you aboard, Tommy. There is a lot of fun to be had.
Where in the muti-verse do you call home? What kind(s) of music do you enjoy?


----------



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Tom. Coolest gang you’ll ever find! Cool of you to join!


Thank you dude for warm welcome! Brilliant!


PS Thank you for the heart


----------



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 24, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Good to have you aboard, Tommy. There is a lot of fun to be had.
> Where in the muti-verse do you call home? What kind(s) of music do you enjoy?


Thank you mate. Really cool to meet you on my start up.

Well, I'm actually live all over - UK, all over EU. Travel a lot. My office can be anywhere

No exclusions. Mostly love hit music. Where are you based? What has made you join VI?


----------



## Markrs (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi Tommy, welcome to VI-C. Love that you get to live in other countries, great way to really explore other cultures. I live in the UK near the Cotswold (which is the posh term for the outskirts of Swindon).


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 24, 2021)

Tommy_Lincoln said:


> Thank you mate. Really cool to meet you on my start up.
> Well, I'm actually live all over - UK, all over EU. Travel a lot. My office can be anywhere
> No exclusions. Mostly love hit music. Where are you based? What has made you join VI?


Tommy, I live in Humidity Central/the Gulf Coast of Florida. I stumbled upon VI-C when searching for a solution to an installation issue; since then I have found the threads thought provoking and valuable in my on-going search for the secret sauce.


----------



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Hi Tommy, welcome to VI-C. Love that you get to live in other countries, great way to really explore other cultures. I live in the UK near the Cotswold (which is the posh term for the outskirts of Swindon).


Hey Markrs!

Oh, that's lovely. Happy to meet someone near local. When I'm in UK, I'm London based.

Honestly mate, you and others given me a proper warm welcome. Covid made us all feel low. Absolytely happy to meet you cool human!


----------



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 24, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Tommy, I live in Humidity Central/the Gulf Coast of Florida. I stumbled upon VI-C when searching for a solution to an installation issue; since then I have found the threads thought provoking and valuable in my on-going search for the secret sauce.


Supersize nice to meet you all. I've just joined VI-C and I'm already feeling blessed to be able making new friends and connections. I knew, I must ask you about it. The secret souce - I hear you man!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Tommy!


----------



## Tommy_Lincoln (Jul 26, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Welcome to the forum, Tommy!


Thank you for the warm welcome mate


----------



## leo007 (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome To The Hood Tommy
hope you will have a great time in our amazing forum community 🙂


----------



## zoixx (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome Tommy!


----------

